
I quit my job at the age of 36 to be happy - ohsik
https://medium.com/goodnightjournal/i-quit-my-job-at-the-age-of-36-to-be-happy-d42f9809b75e
======
Jaruzel
Or more accurately 'I quit working in a job for someone else, and switched to
working in a job for myself writing a web app that has paying customers.'

When I see 'I quit my job' I tend to think that the person _no longer works
for a living_ , which is not what this article is about.

------
fractalf
Did medium just start blocking content if you dont log in? Used to be an
annoying popup..

~~~
otagekki
Use NoScript extension and you'll be fine. It works with other sites too and
make some of them load faster.

~~~
greenyoda
Another good extension for selectively blocking JavaScript, cookies, etc. is
uMatrix (from the maker of uBlock Origin). (I've been a happy user of it for
many years.)

------
imagetic
Must be nice.

